# Fabricar una resistencia para calentar aire a 250°C con pila NiMH de 2500mA



## DJMAD (Dic 23, 2009)

Buenas

Hace unos dias estuve leyendo un post sobre calentar un alambre, inclusive postee un archivo en excel sobre calcular la longitud del alambre basado en las formulas ahi explicadas, estoy fabricando un vaporizador pero el aire no se calienta lo suficiente por medio del alambre, estoy usando un alambre de ferroniquel 20 AWG, pila AA de NiMH a 2500mA, aparte de la fórmula: RT = R20 [ 1 + alfa (t-20)] que mas debo calcular para calentar el aire?, gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 23, 2009)

Un vaporizador es para hervir agua... creo. Y entonces, lo de calentar aire...??? Puedes ampliar la consulta y poner un esquema (dibujo a mano alzaa). Salu2.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 23, 2009)

No creo que con 4W puedas calentar a 250º una porción o un flujo de aire más o menos pequeño


----------



## DJMAD (Dic 23, 2009)

Es para calentar aire que fluye a traves de la resistencia pero pues la resistencia apenas tiene 3 vueltas, la cavidad es de 3/4" de diametro por 2cm de alto

la idea es hacer algo parecido al Magic Flight Launch Box pero casero


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 23, 2009)

y eso para que es?


----------



## wenui (Abr 23, 2010)

http://magic-flight.com/



DJMAD dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Hace unos dias estuve leyendo un post sobre calentar un alambre, inclusive postee un archivo en excel sobre calcular la longitud del alambre basado en las formulas ahi explicadas, estoy fabricando un vaporizador pero el aire no se calienta lo suficiente por medio del alambre, estoy usando un alambre de ferroniquel 20 AWG, pila AA de NiMH a 2500mA, aparte de la fórmula: RT = R20 [ 1 + alfa (t-20)] que mas debo calcular para calentar el aire?, gracias


DJMAD, pense q se tenia q elevar a no mas de 180°.

Como y apasaron varios meses desde q*UE* postiaste esto queria saber si lo pudiste construir.

Yo estoy con ganas de hacer algo similar, con otro formato, pero basicamente lo mismo.

Saludos


----------



## sugarray (Abr 23, 2010)

si les funciona estaria bueno por que me haria unas resistencias de esas para ponerlas en las plantillas de los zapatos y calentarme los pies mientras estoy en el pc de la oficina. onda con pilas AA y on off desde los bolsillos  y portatil


----------



## guaji (Sep 2, 2011)

hola... quiero realizar una resistencia de ferronique que pueda calentar el aire tengo un tranformador de 25 vrms y 3 A como puedo realizar esto...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2011)

Cuando hagas el cálculo del largo y el diámetro del alambre según el coeficiente del ferroniquel , tené en cuenta que no podés superar los 75 Watts 

Calculo que debería medir 4 ohms ya caliente


----------

